# Over the Line (new original tune content)



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey y'all!

Here's a new tune I've been working on and wanted to share. I was fortunate to see Joey Landreth last week at an L&M clinic and it got me fired up to get back into singing and writing songs. I tuned the guitar to open E and made use of my new Joey Landreth signature Rock Slide. Guitar is my 2010 Gibson Custom R7 running into a Strymon Sunset, Catalinbread Belle Epoch, Strymon Flint, and a VOX MV50 amp running direct into my Steinberg interface.

Enjoy!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216975634558887



W.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations! 
Extremely impressive that you write, sing, record and play the song.

Please post more of your songs as you write them.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

greco said:


> Congratulations!
> Extremely impressive that you write, sing, record and play the song.
> 
> Please post more of your songs as you write them.


Thanks for the kind words Dave! I've had a songwriting block for a long time and it's refreshing that I'm able to express myself without as much of a hangup as in the past. Appreciate you and everyone checking it out; I'll definitely be posting more as they present themselves.

W.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Atta boy Will!


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

nicely done !


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Even with the best of intentions, we can all lose our heads at times..." 

Good stuff. Great voice too.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice feel ,good tune ,thanks for sharing!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

John Reilly said:


> Nice feel ,good tune ,thanks for sharing!


Thanks!




KapnKrunch said:


> "Even with the best of intentions, we can all lose our heads at times..."
> 
> Good stuff. Great voice too.


 Thanks, yeah, the song was actually built around that line; it came to me and I felt it was worth using. Cheers.

W.


----------

